
Ask HN: I'm looking for examples of one-person startups that scaled big - bookbinder
Imgur, Pinboard and PlentofFish come to mind. But I would like to find more examples. (I would appreciate links to relevant articles&#x2F;interviews.)<p>I want to better understand why some startups able to grow traffic without hiring staff (whereas other startups seem to hire an army of people from day one).
======
joewrong
Distrokid
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DistroKid](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DistroKid)

------
segmondy
Money, if you bootstrap, you don't have any money to hire staff. If you raise
funds, you can hire an army.

~~~
bookbinder
Yeah, but companies like Imgur and PlentofFish reach millions of users without
hiring anyone. So for similar companies that do hire, I'm wondering what
exactly are all of those people doing all day. Is it just bs/busy work? Or are
of the founders of Imgur, PlentofFish, etc. so clever and capable...they're
simply more productive than a team of people.

